# Meet Jett!



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Everyone meet Jett - Samson and Meeka's new baby brother. 

He's currently in the bathroom, not loving being in there on his own but I don't want to rush the intros. Tonight we're going to my Gramdma's for dinner with some family and we've been asked to bring him along for them to meet him. I wasn't sure at first but he seems pretty out going - he's not afraid and has already escaped the bathroom twice! So I think we'll bring him. My Mum's bringing a cat enclosure thingy that I had at her place and we'll set him up his own little kitten world in that for the next few weeks, or until I feel he's ready to be out with his big brother and sister (Meeka's not too happy about his arrival but hopefully she'll come around).

He's about 13 weeks old (birth date on his paperwork is 04/10/2011) a massive purr monster, brave and keen to explore. He's a little on the skinny side but he's quite long and it looks like he'll be a big cat one day. 

I only have this one pic so far, he's in the carrier in the car - it took me forever to get a shot of him looking in the direction of the camera. I'll post more pics as I take them.  It's actually Sammy's carrier. We need to get him his own soon - we're on the search for a green one!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a cutie! Good choice


----------



## Maureen (Jan 4, 2012)

Oooh~ I'm so excited for you! Congrats on your new fur baby!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats he sure is cute!!!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

He does seem to have an adventurous expression. Handsome little guy.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

What a cute kitty! I would like to cuddle him! From your description he seems pretty much brave! He will be a strong, big kitty ine day! Congratulation to the addition to your kitty family!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Meeting with the family went well. He absolutely loved my 4 year old nephew and followed him around every time he went into the room we Jett set up in. I've got him all set up in the playpen thing I had at Mum's now. We've rearranged our dining room (pushed the table and chairs off to one back corner) so his playpen is in the doorway of the lounge room. We don't have a spare bedroom to confine him to but the playpen is plenty big enough and I think it'll also work well at letting Sammy and Meeka see and go to him on their terms but they can't hurt him. I need to buy a mini scratching post to go in there and I might try to set up some kind of hammock but apart from that, he has pretty much everything he needs for now. 










Meeka inspecting his set up before he went in - she won't get anywhere near that close now he's in it!


----------



## Matthias (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the pen idea for introducing the cats and for containing the little one. Congrats!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

How precious! That's great that he isn't too scared and wants to explore


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He is adorable! Enjoy


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Another Brave Pocket Panther.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

cooncatbob said:


> Another Brave Pocket Panther.


Definitely! I'm giving him a run around the lounge room while his big lazy brother and sister are still in bed with hubby. He's loving it so much. And he comes to me every once in awhile for some affection. He purrs so loud and can't get enough pats... until he sees something fun and bounds off to play then he runs around like crazy for a few mins again!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Jett's very cute....love his bright inquisitive expression. That pen is terrific, haven't seen one like that with a top!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

catloverami said:


> Jett's very cute....love his bright inquisitive expression. That pen is terrific, haven't seen one like that with a top!


Thanks  I got the pen from Ebay a couple of months ago, it's great. It folds down flat so it can be stored very easily when it's not being used and the top zipps on and off. It was extremely reasonably priced for the size as well.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to admit that he's actually spent more time out of the pen than in it. He screams everytime we close him in so we feel bad and let him out. He's loving zooming around the house and although Sammy and Meeka will hiss/gowl if he gets too close, they're not going out of their way to get him. They've both had a sniff around in his pen and Sammy has looked like coming close to joining in his games a couple of times but then he gives abit of a growl and runs away. Jett will be in the pen at night and while we're not home until they're all comfortable together but while we're home and there's no drama, he can be free to be crazy. However, if the older two start to show signs of stress that he's in their space, I'll make more of an effort to keep him in his pen.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry about the triple post everyone but I'm going to keep posting his new pics in this thread.. just took this one of him sleeping on the cushion next to me.









And just in case anyone missed this video.. http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-me...ntioned-how-much-i-love-sammy-plus-video.html


----------

